# 72inch mower deck belt



## Northman (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello everyone,I am new to this forum and I am looking for some help with finding some parts for my hustler model 295-922427.specifically a 72 inch mower deck belt can anyone steer me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Northman! Have you checked your local Co op or tractor supply store for a generic, size comparison match up?


----------

